# [Wet Thumb Forum]-20gal



## Liquid (Nov 19, 2004)

The 20 gal as at 30th March, comments welcome!


----------



## Liquid (Nov 19, 2004)

The 20 gal as at 30th March, comments welcome!


----------



## bobo31 (May 8, 2004)

Absolutely love it. What fish do you have?


----------



## Leopardess (Mar 14, 2004)

Gorgeous. It reminds me of one of my favorite tanks from the AGA.

What kind of fish are in it? And do you mind giving us the full specs?


----------



## Liquid (Nov 19, 2004)

Okay, a quickie on the setup:
Tanks: 60x30x45cm about 20gallons or 80litres
Lights: 72watts 
Photo period: about 10-12 hours
temp:26ºC -28ºC
filter: Ehiem Liberty
CO2: about 3bps
Base Fert: Horti Root Tabs
Fert regime: 3 drops PPMD every other day
K2SO4 at 8ml 3 time a week (about 25ppm by weekend)
KH2PO4 at 2ml twice a week (about 1ppm by week end)
Water Change: 50% per week
pH 6.5, kH 2ºdH

Fauna/Flora
Ruby Tetra(Alexrodia riesei), Otos, Yamatos, Ap. tri(2pairs) , Ap. Pandurini(1pair), Checkerboard(1pair?)
Java Fern, Java Moss, Glossostigma, Anubias barteni var. nanas, Red Tiger Lily, Star Grass, Elatine triandra


----------



## Peanut (Mar 30, 2004)

very good arrangement, and the plant look healthy. But the water looks misty.


----------



## Gagnon Brothers (Mar 3, 2004)

it looks like very natural, I like it.
do you add NO3? (maybe via PMDD?)


----------



## Liquid (Nov 19, 2004)

I supply NO3 from the frozen bloodworms and fish food. yes I used PMDD also.


----------



## imported_Roy Deki (Mar 24, 2004)

Liquid, Beautiful design!!!


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

Thats quite a wall! I feel like I am at the bottom of a canyon! Very nice


----------



## Liquid (Nov 19, 2004)

updates as @ 17th Aug 2004


----------



## Liquid (Nov 19, 2004)

more pics...comments & criticism welcome


----------



## 2la (Feb 3, 2003)

Tank looks good, but the moss-covered wood is rather unruly. I'd either remove the moss altogether or reattach it and hope it grows in thicker. My other minor critique would be that the tank lacks a little depth head-on, and I think that could be fixed with a dense planting of stem plants in the rear left corner, sloping downward toward the front and the center rear. This would also make the driftwood a less jarring element and turn it into a more complimentary one.


----------



## Liquid (Nov 19, 2004)

Updated as @ 4th March 2005 for comments.


----------



## imported_russell (Sep 14, 2004)

that looks great. i love all the shadows.


----------

